# everytime i watch warren beatty's "dick tracy"...



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

...the more i enjoy it-everything in this film works(except maybe the scene where tracy blasts every crook to death at the end)-beatty is right for the squared jaw detective & i ESPECIALLY get a kick out of al pacino as big boy(even madonna is used well in this film)...and to be honest, i'm not that big a fan of beatty's films...


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I agree with you somewhat. The film starts out great but then it seems that every time madonna shows up, the movie comes to a screeching halt. While she is nice to look at, she does slow the film down.

On the other hand I love the score. It's done by Danny Elfman who also did Batman, Planet of the Apes and Spiderman. He has a very unique style that I just can't get enough of. 

Dick Tracy could have been better but it's not a bad film. However with the rich colors and textures, it looks great on DVD!


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

if you compare this early elfman score to his score in spiderman-i hate to say it, but he's starting to run on empty, methinks...

but i agree with you-the score on tracy is very good(just one more thing that falls into place on this film)


----------

